# MFA production in austin UT for international students



## Michael Miroshnik (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi all.

I'm a Tel Aviv university graduate (BFA) in Film and Television Production, I've been working for the past 3 years in Israel, as a Cinematographer and AC.
Recently I've decided to do my Masters in Film Production in the states - Mainly to get a serious education and catch up to american storytelling and film making standards, and also to network and cooperate with International film makers.

So, I'd very much like to know more about the Production MFA at UT Austin, What's the main pull of the program, Is it Director\Producer oriented, or is it more on the technical side of Film ?
How many short films are being produced each year ?
What kind of Film gear is in the Faculty's Possession, and how good is it ?
And lastly, Can one graduate as a cinematographer in the MFA program ?

If there's anything else anyone might want to comment in addition to my questions, I'll be extremely thankful.


----------

